# [HOWTO] hdparm

## Franco Gotusso

Hdparm howto

Introduccion

Este manual va destinado a todos aquellos recien llegados a Gentoo que suelen tener dudas sobre hdparm.

¿Que es hdparm?

hdparm es un programa que nos permitira mejorar el rendimiento de nuestro disco duro.

Vamos alla.

Primero debemos comprobar la configuracion de nuestro kernel, debemos asegurarnos que hemos incluido soporte para nuestra placa. En mi caso:

```

Device Drivers  --->

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support  --->

PCI IDE chipset support  --->

Generic PCI bus-master DMA support  --->

VIA82CXXX chipset support

```

Ahora instalaremos hdparm y vamos a obtener algo de informacion sobre nuestro disco duro. Ya que estamos tambien vamos a medir el rendimiento antes de hacerle unos apaños  :Very Happy:  Se entiende, que donde /dev/hda debeis poner vuestro disco duro.

```

root@Barrikada fran # emerge hdparm

```

```

root@Barrikada fran # hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       SAMSUNG SP8004H

        Serial Number:      0415J1FTA46128

        Firmware Revision:  QW100-60

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 1

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  156368016

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       76351 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       80060 MBytes (80 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(cannot be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

                SMART feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

                supported: enhanced erase

        96min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 96min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

```

root@Barrikada fran # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1036 MB in  2.00 seconds = 517.04 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   20 MB in  3.05 seconds =   6.56 MB/sec

```

Muy bien, ahora en mi caso tendria que hacer lo siguiente:

```

hdparm -d1 -X69 -c3 -m16 -W1 -M128 /dev/hda

```

-d1 Sirve para activar el dma, esto reducira el uso de la CPU y aumentara notablemente la velocidad de nuestro disco.

-Xudma5 Sirve para el modo de transferencia, podemos saber cual es el adecuado para nuestro sistema mirando la linea

"DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5" en la informacion de nuestro disco (hdparm -I /dev/hda para los despistados) Simplemente debeis poner el ultimo valor, que es el mas alto.

-c3 Sirve para activar las transferencias de 32bits con sync, aunque realmente yo no noto ninguna diferencia.

-m16 Sirve para establecer las "cuentas de sector", en mi caso el maximo es 16, lo podeis ver en la informacion de vuestro disco en la linea "R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16" Nota: Como comenta RadikalQ3 mas abajo, en algunos casos esta opcion puede crear un sensacion de lentitud en vuestro sistema aunque las mediciones sean mayores, si es vuestro caso lo mejor es no usar esta opcion.

-M128 Sirve para ajustar el nivel de ruido del disco, lo podeis consultar en la linea "Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 0"

Para los usuarios de portatiles:

La opcion -S Sirve para suspender el disco despues de cierto tiempo de inactividad y de esta forma ahorrar bateria. El valor va en multiplos de 5 segundos, de este modo si poneis -S4 se apagara a los 20 segundos de inactividad y si poneis el valor a 253 obtendra el tiempo definido por el vendedor aunque este suele ser bastante elevado. Si vais a hacer esto debeis aseguraros de que haya pocas cosas que necesiten escribir en vuestro disco (Ej. Demons, logs, etc) y de que tengais un sistema de ficheros que os permita especificar cada cuantos MB escribir en el disco, como ext3.

Ahora os toca ajustar los valores para vuestro disco, cualquier duda man hdparm.

Vamos a hacer una medicion a ver que tal  :Smile: 

```

root@Barrikada root # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1076 MB in  2.00 seconds = 537.28 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  120 MB in  3.02 seconds =  39.75 MB/sec

```

Bueno, mi disco esta algo viejito pero no esta mal. Si todo ha ido bien debeis poner estos valores en el fichero /etc/conf.d/hdparm y agregarlo al init:

```

root@Barrikada root # nano -w /etc/conf.d/hdparm

root@Barrikada root # rc-update add hdparm boot

```

Espero que os ayude.

Salud!

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Bueno, he decido hacer un howto de hdparm porque a pasar de que hay 1001 manuales por ahi cada muy poco tiempo viene alguien con la duda, de este modo se lo ponemos facil y nos ahorramos algo de trabajo   :Razz:   Espero vuestra opinion y por supuesto, cualquier critica sera bien recibida.

Salud!

----------

## asph

gracias por el howto!  :Smile: 

un par de sugerencias:

podrias comentar como reducir el consumo de bateria de los discos con hdparm, es muy util para portatiles

tambien comentar el uso de /etc/conf.d/hdparm para indicar los valores a usar cuando arranque hdparm en el boot

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Anoto tus sugenecias, muchas gracias, en cuanto tenga tiempo me pondre con lo de las baterias. En cuanto a lo del conf.d esta puesto... pero parece que no se ve suficiente    :Laughing: 

----------

## RadikalQ3

Cojonuo el jowto!

A mi me ha servido para darle un repasito a mi config, y he encontrado esto, verás, en el informe de tu HD:

```
Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 0 
```

Y en el mio, ponia :

```
Recommended acoustic management value: 192, current value: 0
```

Resulta que si pongo :

```
hdparm -M192
```

que por otra parte es lo que el mismo recomienda... mi HD ha dejado de rascar!  :Smile: 

Ya no se le oye... ni siquiera cuando abro el Vmware o hago un emerge-u world

Y con todo ya configurado:

```
radikal ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1104 MB in  2.01 seconds = 550.43 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.02 seconds =  55.69 MB/sec

```

Y sin meter ruido!  :Smile: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

 *RadikalQ3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Resulta que si pongo :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Anda mira, se me habia olvidado hecharle un ojo a esa opcion, gracias  :Very Happy:  La añado al howto.

----------

## kabutor

Muy bueno el howto, lo del nivel de ruido muy practico, aunque parece que yo lo tenia todo bien.

Tan solo darte el pesame por tener un HD Samsung, que en mi experiencia son bastante malos  :Very Happy: 

 :Wink: 

EDIT: Y una cosa que se me olvidaba, a mi me sale esto, que significa?

```
ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST380021A                               

        Serial Number:      3HV318W3            

        Firmware Revision:  3.19    

Standards:

        Supported: 5 4 3 2 

        Likely used: 6

[list][/list]
```

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Ya he agregado lo de las baterias.

----------

## torio

kabutor a mi tambien si alguien sabe que avise...

Salu2 muy util el how2 c-va

----------

## Membris

Muy bueno el howto! no conocía lo del nivel de ruido, yo tengo valores iguales a los tuyos y he definido 128, pero al contrario que RadikalQ3 ahora me hace más ruido que antes  :Very Happy: 

De todas formas sigue siendo bastante silencioso.

----------

## Sertinell

hola yo tengo problemas con mi 2º disco, en el primero xcreoqe  va todo bien

Mi primer disco:

```
# hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       SAMSUNG SV3002H

        Serial Number:      0349J1FRA46488

        Firmware Revision:  PV100-11

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 1

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:   58711968

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       28667 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       30060 MBytes (30 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(cannot be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 128

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

                SMART feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

                supported: enhanced erase

        20min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 20min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

```
# hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=SAMSUNG SV3002H, FwRev=PV100-11, SerialNo=0349J1FRA46488

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=38871, SectSize=617, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=468kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=58711968

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 1:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

```
# hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   812 MB in  2.01 seconds = 404.44 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   82 MB in  3.02 seconds =  27.18 MB/sec

```

Las velocidades para se run disco de 5400 rpm las veo normales ...

Ahora vamos con el problema, Mi segundo disco...

```
# hdparm -I /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3160021A

        Serial Number:      5JS1WCS1

        Firmware Revision:  3.06

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  312581808

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      152627 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      160041 MBytes (160 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

                SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 1 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

```

```
# hdparm -i /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 Model=ST3160021A, FwRev=3.06, SerialNo=5JS1WCS1

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

```
# hdparm -Tt /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 Timing cached reads:   808 MB in  2.00 seconds = 403.66 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   74 MB in  3.05 seconds =  24.23 MB/sec

```

Como veis son mas bajas qe lasdel otro, a pesar de qe este es de 7200 rpm y es mas nuevo, ademas de qe es un seagate.

Bueno pues si intento activar el udma5:

```
# hdparm -X69 /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 setting xfermode to 69 (UltraDMA mode5)

localhost ~ # hdparm -i /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 Model=ST3160021A, FwRev=3.06, SerialNo=5JS1WCS1

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2:

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Dice qe lo hace, perodespues parece pasar de ello, ademas de qe las transferencias siguen igual. 

Si intento ajustar lo del ruido ...

```
# hdparm -M128  /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 setting acoustic management to 128

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD:ACOUSTIC failed: Input/output error

 acoustic     =  0 (128=quiet ... 254=fast)

```

Error I/O  :Confused:   :Sad: 

En el kernel creo qe lo tengo bien, por lo menos las transferencias muestran el udma habilitado pero son muy bajas, o a mi por lo menos me lo parece ...

El PC no es gran cosa, un P4 a 1400 con 256MB de sdram a 133 Mhz

```
# dmesg | grep ide

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

ide1: Speed warnings UDMA 3/4/5 is not functional.

ide: failed opcode was: 0xef

ide1: Speed warnings UDMA 3/4/5 is not functional.

ide1: Speed warnings UDMA 3/4/5 is not functional.

ide: failed opcode was: 0xef

```

Otra cosa, en cuanto hago algo con la CPU la velocidad en el hdparm -Tt baja de forma notable ...

Se os ocurre algo ?¿ 

Gracias de antemano  :Wink: 

----------

## Overpeer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Para los usuarios de portatiles: 
> 
>  La opcion -S Sirve para suspender el disco despues de cierto tiempo de inactividad y de esta forma ahorrar bateria. El valor va en multiplos de 5 segundos, de este modo si poneis -S4 se apagara a los 20 segundos de inactividad y si poneis el valor a 253 obtendra el tiempo definido por el vendedor aunque este suele ser bastante elevado. Si vais a hacer esto debeis aseguraros de que haya pocas cosas que necesiten escribir en vuestro disco (Ej. Demons, logs, etc) y de que tengais un sistema de ficheros que os permita especificar cada cuantos MB escribir en el disco, como ext3. 
> ...

 

Reiser lo hace? donde lo puedo mirar?

Gracias por el HOWTO  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Me parece que tienes un problema con el cable de tu disco http://search.luky.org/linux-kernel.2001/msg00743.html

----------

## Franco Gotusso

 *Overpeer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Para los usuarios de portatiles: 
> 
>  La opcion -S Sirve para suspender el disco despues de cierto tiempo de inactividad y de esta forma ahorrar bateria. El valor va en multiplos de 5 segundos, de este modo si poneis -S4 se apagara a los 20 segundos de inactividad y si poneis el valor a 253 obtendra el tiempo definido por el vendedor aunque este suele ser bastante elevado. Si vais a hacer esto debeis aseguraros de que haya pocas cosas que necesiten escribir en vuestro disco (Ej. Demons, logs, etc) y de que tengais un sistema de ficheros que os permita especificar cada cuantos MB escribir en el disco, como ext3. 
> ...

 

Pues no te se contestar bien, pero mira este post que es bastante interesante.

----------

## Sertinell

Ajam, ya decia yo qe ese error al iniciar el PC de qe no se encontro un cable conductor en el IDE 2, en el cable nº 80, tenia qe salir por algun sitio ^_^Pero como todo parecia ir "bien". 

A comprar cables nuevos !!! y redonditos !!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Chewieip

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> Si intento ajustar lo del ruido ...
> 
> ```
> # hdparm -M128  /dev/hdd
> 
> ...

 

Me pasa lo mismo que a él. Sabeis porque puede ser?

----------

## Sertinell

eLo mio creo qe es por l cable ...

----------

## perimori

Creo que podría existir un problema en el HOWTO que has realizado.

Ten en cuenta que si tu disco duro soporta hdma5 (ATA-100) y tu placa base tiene una controladora que sólo soporta hdma4 (ATA-66), como es mi caso, podrían darse problemas...

Me remito a que un amigo mio que también tenia la misma configuración que yo, probó a poner el parámetro -X69 (en vez del -X68) correspondiente a ATA100 y al no estar soportado por su placa base perdió muchos datos de su disco duro y tuvo que ser formateado.

A ver que opinais sobre este hecho.

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Anda, nunca lo habia oido, pero ¿perdidas de datos?¿suena un poco raro no? He estado buscando y no encuentro nada sobre ello ¿Alguien lo puede documentar?

 Veremos  en cualquier caso y gracias por el aviso.

----------

## perimori

Pues de hecho puso un post sobre su caso en este foro pero ya hace unos 3 meses. Le preguntaré cual era su nick para ver si puedo localizar el post, aunque probablemente ya se habrá borrado.

Intentaré localizarle para que me cuente como lo solucionó. De todas maneras te felicito por tu post ya que ahorra mucho trabajo de tener que leerse documentación y eso siempre se agradece  :Smile: 

----------

## celeron2002

viendo mi disco duro mas viejo, obtengo:

---

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

               READ BUFFER cmd

              WRITE BUFFER cmd 

---

como las puedo activar?

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Lo pone en la man. -W1 -A1

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Hay un fallo en el howto. Resulta que por casualidad leyendo un poco, me he enterado de que es mejor no usar el write-caching pues puede dar problemas con los sistemas de ficheros con journaling y en situciones de carga intensa si se perdiera la corriente, de modo que mil perdones. Un simple hdparm -W0 /dev/hda y borrar la opcion del fichero de configuracion sera suficiente.

----------

## cameta

Mismo problema con el famoso acoustic management.

hdparm -d1 -Xudma5 -c3 -m16 -W1 -M 128 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 3

 setting multcount to 16

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 setting xfermode to 69 (UltraDMA mode5)

 setting drive write-caching to 1 (on)

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 setting acoustic management to 128

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD:ACOUSTIC failed: Input/output error

 acoustic     =  0 (128=quiet ... 254=fast)

Ah si la informacion de mi disco es:

 hdparm -I /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3120022A

        Serial Number:      3JS13CKJ

        Firmware Revision:  3.76

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2

        Supported: 6 5 4 3

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   65535

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:    4128705

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  234441648

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  234441648

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      114473 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      120034 MBytes (120 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        bytes avail on r/w long: 4      Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

                SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

¿Fallo del cable? ¿Kernel  incorrecto? ¿Bios configurada erroneamente?

----------

## artic

Cameta cambia el cable de tu disco duro q no es ata 100.

Salu2

----------

## RadikalQ3

Tra trastear el otro dia a causa de este howto, y a pesar de sacarle unas cuantas megas por segundo en el test, note que mi disco iba bastante mas lento que lo habitual.

Probando a deshacer lo cambiado... llegué a la conclusion de que era el parámetro: -m16  el que me estaba jodiendo!

Lo digo por si a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo  :Smile: 

----------

## Hefistion

 *RadikalQ3 wrote:*   

> Probando a deshacer lo cambiado... llegué a la conclusion de que era el parámetro: -m16  el que me estaba jodiendo!
> 
> Lo digo por si a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo 

 

Pues probando probando, lo que quitado y y si que se gana algo

si hdparm

```

 hdparm -Tt /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   2720 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1357.49 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  112 MB in  3.04 seconds =  36.82 MB/sec
```

con hdc_args="-d1 -X69 -c3 -m16 -W1" en mi /etc/rc.conf/hdparm

```

 hdparm -Tt /dev/hdc

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   2840 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1419.51 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  124 MB in  3.03 seconds =  40.94 MB/sec
```

idem pero sin el m16

```

/dev/hdc:

 Timing cached reads:   2856 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1426.08 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  122 MB in  3.02 seconds =  40.39 MB/sec
```

no es mucho, peor algo es algo  :Wink: 

----------

## RadikalQ3

 *Quote:*   

> no es mucho, peor algo es algo

 

Si, ya te digo, que en el test, con el -m16 salia ganando, sin embargo, la sensacion general era de verdadera desesperacion  :Smile:  casi un minuto para abrir el mozilla, por ejemplo... fué quitarlo y volver todo a volar de nuevo  :Smile: 

----------

## Franco Gotusso

Sacado del man:

 *Quote:*   

> Some drives, however (most notably the WD Caviar series), seem to run slower with multiple mode enabled.

  Lo que comentas es raro, pero lo voy a comentar en el howto por si las moscas. Me estoy dando cuenta de que los discos duros son un mundo...

Hefistion: esas variaciones tan pequeñas pueden no tener nada que ver con las opciones que uses, pueden variar sobredoto con el nivel de carga del sistema en ese momento. Prueba a hacer unas cuantas mediciones seguidas sin cambiar nada. Por cierto, por si no lo has visto he comentado un poco mas arriba que la opcion -W1 puede dar problemas en algunos casos y es mejor no usarla.

Salud!

----------

## Hefistion

 *Franco Gotusso wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hefistion: esas variaciones tan pequeñas pueden no tener nada que ver con las opciones que uses, pueden variar sobredoto con el nivel de carga del sistema en ese momento. Prueba a hacer unas cuantas mediciones seguidas sin cambiar nada. Por cierto, por si no lo has visto he comentado un poco mas arriba que la opcion -W1 puede dar problemas en algunos casos y es mejor no usarla.
> 
> Salud!

 

Pues hice tres o cuatro comparaciones y siempre igual  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

en cuanto a lo del -W1 no lo habia visto pero ya los estoy quitando  :Wink:  , gracias

----------

## Franco Gotusso

```
root@Barrikada fran # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   976 MB in  2.01 seconds = 486.61 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  114 MB in  3.01 seconds =  37.93 MB/sec

root@Barrikada fran # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1016 MB in  2.01 seconds = 506.56 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  112 MB in  3.01 seconds =  37.24 MB/sec

root@Barrikada fran # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   952 MB in  2.00 seconds = 474.89 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  116 MB in  3.03 seconds =  38.29 MB/sec

root@Barrikada fran #

```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## cameta

Bueno el cable lo he cambiado y ahora va mas rapido.

Pero el problema sigue existiendo. Curiosamente al usar un knopix la opcion funciona sin problemas. Algo funciona mal en mi kernel.

----------

## FuckingFreaky

Tengo dos dudillas... seguramente bastante tontas.

Una es que no encuentro esos parámetros que ponéis de "-X69", por ejemplo. No sé a qué corresponde X69 (por lo que veo a UDMA100) ni qué otros parámetros existen. En el man de hdparm sólo da ejemplo de -X mdma2 sdma1 ó udma2... ¿dónde puedo mirar eso que véis? Y ... ¿cuál es el correcto para un disco SATA?

La segunda es que en /etc/conf.d/hdparm pone esto: 

# You can either set hdparm arguments for each drive using hdX_args,

# discX_args, cdromX_args and genericX_args, e.g.

¿Se supone que no se puede poner para sda? ó que los sata no necesitan nada de esto? cuál sería la opción correcta para los sata?

¿Qué sucede si se pone all_args="-d1" y luego en hda_args se pone tb hda_args="-d1"? ¿Se anulan ó se mantiene el -d1?

Sé que son preguntas un poco estúpidas... sorry.

Un saludo!

----------

## DarkMind

```
hdparm -M128 /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 setting acoustic management to 128

 HDIO_DRIVE_CMD:ACOUSTIC failed: Input/output error

 acoustic     =  0 (128=quiet ... 254=fast)

```

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

